# FANY



## Foxbat (Apr 29, 2020)

First Aid Nursing Yeomanry
In these trying times this organisation is still doing its bit. Started in1907 and served in  WW1 as a nursing organisation. WW2 saw 39 of them join the Special Operations Executive and sent behind enemy lines. 13 of them were caught and executed by the Nazis. We think of women on the front line as something of a modern phenomenon but the extraordinary courage of these women so long ago is a reminder that it’s not as new as we think. The organisation still exists today and its members, along with the NHS and other health carers still display the same courage in the face of adversity of a different kind.








						History | FANY (PRVC) - Princess Royal's Volunteer Corps
					

History




					www.fany.org.uk


----------

